# Poor results on Barista Express



## Madu (Jan 7, 2020)

Hi,

I have bought a barista express past December and have been trying to learn how to properly use it. I have made some espresso shots with good results, with good crema and taste. I normally use 17g of coffee on the 8th grinder position. I use the double shot double wall filter.

Since the beginning of the year I noticed I was starting to get a frothy crema and when taking two shots one of the cups would fill faster.

I am getting the results as shown below (which tastes a little bit bitter). Do you have any idea what is happening? I am getting a extracting pressure on the espresso range :/.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Why are you using the double walled basket? 
What beans are you using?


----------



## mctrials23 (May 8, 2017)

Don't use the pressurised basket and dial in your grinder again once you have dropped the double wall basket. Have you cleaned the machine since you got it?


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

The machine isn't level. Frothy crema may be because you are not flushing the machine before fitting the portafilter and pulling a shot.

Can't rely on comparing grinder setting numbers but 8 suggests you shouldn't have any problems using the single wall basket.

Also remember that you can allow the needle to go anywhere in the blue sector when dialing in. Sometimes bitter coffee can be fixed by grinding a little finer but messing about with the ratio of grinds in to weight of shot out is usually a better option.

John

-


----------

